# Budgie very ill



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

My budgie, Millet, seems to have respiratory issues. He lost some feathers around his eye area and has been breathing quite heavily. I cannot go to the vet because of my parents, and I'm afraid that the worst would happen if I don't get him help soon. I've kept him in a cage by himself, turned on the humidifier and put 2 drops of eucalyptus oil, and tried to keep him warm. Today, when I fed him, he seemed uninterested in the food and was falling asleep while eating. This is alarming to me because he loves to eat. Now, he's in the corner of the cage bottom and I don't know what to do. Are there any antibiotics that can help with this? I don't have access to Doxycycline, but I do have Azithromycin. What should I do? Please help!

His poop also became much more watery today and he keeps tripping when he walks. He's all fluffed up and looks bigger than he usually is. He can't fly properly either. ps. I fed him water with a little bit of apple cider vinegar yesterday


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He absolutely needs to see an Avian vet as soon as possible.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Grace, there are no avian vets in Kuwait. I've been where you are. Zoocare claims to have avian vets, but they're a joke. Your best bet is to message a local guy I've used in the past for help. He's not a qualified veterinarian, but he has years of experience treating birds locally. He managed to save my little one. I don't know how you tackle respiratory infections, but fingers crossed he's able to provide assistance.

I'll DM you his number.


----------



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> He absolutely needs to see an Avian vet as soon as possible.


I wish he could and I really want him to bring to one but there's nothing I can do.



ChickWas said:


> Grace, there are no avian vets in Kuwait. I've been where you are. Zoocare claims to have avian vets, but they're a joke. Your best bet is to message a local guy I've used in the past for help. He's not a qualified veterinarian, but he has years of experience treating birds locally. He managed to save my little one. I don't know how you tackle respiratory infections, but fingers crossed he's able to provide assistance.
> 
> I'll DM you his number.


thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In the meantime, keep you budgie warm. 
Give him Guardian Angel, Pedialyte or make the Pedialyte Recipe in the attached link and give that to him.

If you have a warm mist humidifier, use that. If not, boil water in a pot or kettle, tent a sheet around his cage and place the pot or kettle under the sheet outside the cage where he cannot touch it. Basically, you are making a steamy area for him to help open his airways. IF you have 100% PURE Essential Eucalyptus Oil you can put a drop or two of that in the water.*
*Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*
*
There are on-line Avian Vets that may be able to offer you advice:
On Line Avian Vets
Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP
Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health
Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds

Good luck and please let us know how things work out for your budgie.
*


----------



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *In the meantime, keep you budgie warm.
> Give him Guardian Angel, Pedialyte or make the Pedialyte Recipe in the attached link and give that to him.
> 
> If you have a warm mist humidifier, use that. If not, boil water in a pot or kettle, tent a sheet around his cage and place the pot or kettle under the sheet outside the cage where he cannot touch it. Basically, you are making a steamy area for him to help open his airways. IF you have 100% PURE Essential Eucalyptus Oil you can put a drop or two of that in the water.*
> ...


I have placed the humidifier closer to the cage, and I will bring a pot full of hot water for the hot steam later. The humidifier has a few drops of pure eucalyptus oil. I gave him millet sprout dipped in the Pedialyte mixture and he's currently eating it. I also added a bit of the Pedialyte mixture in his pellets. He took a bite but he seems more interested in the millet. He seems to be better than a few hours ago. Hopefully, he will recover soon. I have contacted the person ChickWas recommended but I have not received a reply yet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending Love and Prayers for your little fellow. 💜💜*


----------



## grace222 (Dec 22, 2021)

He has passed away today. Thank you to those that gave me advice and helped me out.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, fly high sweet boy🕊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I’m ver sorry for you loss of little Millet. 💜

Fly high and soar freely without pain or suffering darling Millet; rest peacefully now wee one. *


----------

